# Ultimate Loyalty-Dog in Japan



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

This dog survived the tsunami in Japan and now sticks with his wounded friend on the top of a building. So sad to see this


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I didn't understand a single word of this video, yet the universal message of love and loyalty came thru loud and clear. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

How very sad, I sure do hope someone helps them.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

arycrest said:


> I didn't understand a single word of this video, yet the universal message of love and loyalty came thru loud and clear. It brought tears to my eyes.


True, it's so sweet when the dog snuggles up against him at 2:00..



GSDBESTK9 said:


> How very sad, I sure do hope someone helps them.


Yeah I can't stand it that those news reporters were just standing there filming. Even when the dog came to check them out, they didn't do anything. They must've hadat least a water bottle on them? 

Well I hope they took the dogs with them or at least informed WSPA or something


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Just saw highest rated comment from 1 hour ago:

"Both dogs were rescued and are safe according to many﻿ news outlets. Great news."

I hope it's true!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I Googled this and found the following link and updated story:

Japanese Dog Refuses To Leave Injured Dog Behind After The Earthquake | Gay Online Magazine | Out Impact

It says both dogs are safe and at a shelter.

Great news.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Thats good to hear that both dogs have been taken out of that environment.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Dog in Japan stays by the side of its ailing friend in the rubble.*

After hearing about the sad and horrific pictures of devestation from the large earthquake and tsunami I came across this story of a dog that stayed by the side of his other canine friend until they were rescued.

In spite of what is going on there is still hope and happy endings.

Here is the article:
Dog in Japan stays by the side of its ailing friend in the rubble - Yahoo! News

Thought fellow dog lovers would love to read this story.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I just saw the video of this on yahoo. I'm so glad they were rescued.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw this on another forum. I didn't know they were rescued but I am so glad they were. I also saw a news clip of an interview with a family yesterday that came back to find their home turned into a pile of rubble. As they were digging through the debris their dog walked around the corner. He was a collie, very dirty and tired looking but alive and okay. The family was being interviewed and was almost in tears, they were so glad to find him. I thought I was going to cry.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

DharmasMom said:


> I saw this on another forum. I didn't know they were rescued but I am so glad they were. I also saw a news clip of an interview with a family yesterday that came back to find their home turned into a pile of rubble. As they were digging through the debris their dog walked around the corner. He was a collie, very dirty and tired looking but alive and okay. The family was being interviewed and was almost in tears, they were so glad to find him. I thought I was going to cry.


This story and the video brought tears to my eyes. Dogs are such great animals.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Dog in Japan stays by the side of its ailing friend in the rubble - Yahoo! News


This link has the translation:


_*We are in Arahama area. Looks like there is a dog. There is a dog. He looks tired and dirty. He must have been caught in the tsunami. He looks very dirty.

He has a collar. He must be someone's pet. He has a silver collar. He is shaking. He seems very afraid.

Oh, there is another dog. I wonder if he is dead.

Where?

Right there. There is another dog right next to the one sitting down. He is not moving. I wonder. I wonder if he is alright.
The dog is protecting him.

Yes. He is protecting the dog. That is why he did not want us to approach them. He was trying to keep us at bay.

I can't watch this. This is a very difficult to watch.

Oh. Look. He is moving. He is alive. I am so happy to see that he is alive.

Yes! Yes! He is alive.

He looks to be weakened. We need to them to be rescued soon. We really want them rescued soon.

Oh good. He's getting up.

It is amazing how they survived the tremendous earthquake and tsunami. It's just amazing that they survived through this all.*_


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

UPDATE: CNN and the UK Telegraph have both reported that the dogs have been rescued since the footage aired, and are both receiving veterinary care; the more seriously wounded dog is at a clinic in the city of Mito, while the protective spaniel-type dog is receiving care at a shelter in the same town


----------

